# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  How does an electrician find the last light in the lighting circuit?

## AussieAdam

Is it a bit of hit and miss, or will he have to tear open walls to add a new light?

----------


## chrisp

There is no need to find the last light, any light will do.

----------


## AussieAdam

Thankyou  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Is it a bit of hit and miss, or will he have to tear open walls to add a new light?

  Why but since you asked it will normally be the light with two wires in the looping terminal and one in the neutral.

----------

